# Clermont Ferrand



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we got any of our French exiles living close to 63210 Clermont Ferrand.
Am thinking of looking at a motorhome at a dealer in that area.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OK, driving slowly, say a couple of stops how far is it.

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Presumably you'd use the Newhaven ferry; then 360 miles from Dieppe so say 8 hours driving on the other side.
Get the 10.00 ferry, stop for the night in the Chartres / Orleans area? 2 days?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or you could go round the back of Paris from Calais. Would take me about two weeks. 

Auvergne is nice Cabby so could you make a trip of it? Check the weather though as it was rubbish when we were there in July last year.

I think Baldeagle off here's partner lives there. I've not seen him on here for a bit though, could try a pm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many many thanks for replies, however the Motorhome we were thinking of buying has now been ruled out as unsuitable, due to the bed height.It was a very good price.A 2008 Fleurette 73LM Discovery (A class).¢40,000 around £29k.

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

barryd said:


> Or you could go round the back of Paris from Calais. Would take me about two weeks.
> 
> ................................


two weeks!!!!!!! Approx 9 hours door to door Heathrow to Aeroport Clermont-Ferrand-Auvergne, including the tunnel. Done that 3/4 times carrying aircraft spares.

Malcolm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> two weeks!!!!!!! Approx 9 hours door to door Heathrow to Aeroport Clermont-Ferrand-Auvergne, including the tunnel. Done that 3/4 times carrying aircraft spares.
> 
> Malcolm


Ah. I said it would take *ME* about 2 weeks. Well you get to France, do some shopping, have a nice lunch, few beers or wines in the evening, Long breakfast in the morning then its too late to set off before Lunch so when you can be bothered you drive 20 miles to the next Aire and its time to chill again.  Hopeless.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You make it tempting just to go and look at it anyway.:wink2::wink2:

What is the procedure for importing a French registered motorhome.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> You make it tempting just to go and look at it anyway.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> What is the procedure for importing a French registered motorhome.
> 
> cabby


Turn left at Calais, drive onto the big blue and white thing. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

Just buy avan

Life is too short

And you ain't taking it with you

It's not ancient Egypt>>>

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Barryd you just crack me up, you really do.:grin2::grin2:

anyway I would use the Tunnel.

cabby

aldra oh yes i will.00


----------

